# Mud hole..



## dmarcus (Apr 14, 2011)

So if you saw one of my previous threads, I built Vegas a soak hole using the fake grass. Well every day I went to put water in it, I noticed that he added more dirt, so I guess he likes it muddy. So today I decided to make him a new mud hole, minus the fake grass and he was in it before I finished it.












Once I got it filled with warm water, he looked like he was happy with it.





















After he was finished, i washed the mud off of him and then he headed right back to the mud hole.
















Guess he wants to stay muddy. He is a wonderful guy, loves his mud and his family....


----------



## jeffbens0n (Apr 14, 2011)

Cool pics, how long will the water stay in the hole? With my soil up here a hole like that would suck up all that water in a few minutes!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 14, 2011)

About 30 minutes it will all be sucked up, and that gives him plenty of time to get nice and muddy..


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 14, 2011)

They do love their mudholes don't they.

When mine went out for the first time this year, my mudlover ran first thing to his hole and started trying to flip mud onto his back. Unfortunately for him, I hadn't thought it was warm enough for filling his mudhole, so he started digging at the sides until he got atleast some dirt onto his back.


----------



## 9see (Apr 14, 2011)

That is so cool!! That picture of him sticking his head up while in the hole with water is just too cute! Must be fun to watch!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 14, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> They do love their mudholes don't they.
> 
> When mine went out for the first time this year, my mudlover ran first thing to his hole and started trying to flip mud onto his back. Unfortunately for him, I hadn't thought it was warm enough for filling his mudhole, so he started digging at the sides until he got atleast some dirt onto his back.




He likes to be completely covered, if not he will also start flicking the mud to cover his self. He will put he head in the water for a few seconds.



9see said:


> That is so cool!! That picture of him sticking his head up while in the hole with water is just too cute! Must be fun to watch!



Its fun to watch him do all he can to completely cover his self. Today there were bubbles coming up from the rear of him so that was funny, didnâ€™t know if it was just air pockets or something else, lol..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice , they for sure like mud holes!


----------



## terryo (Apr 14, 2011)

They must all be the same. After it rains, Pio will sit in a small puddle, rather than in her pond.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 14, 2011)

I have put him in clean water and he gets right out, but if it's nice and muddy, he will sit in it.


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 14, 2011)

They are awesome pictures!! I think he loves his mud hole very much!!! It's so relaxing to watch them just do their tortie stuff! It cracks me up!! Thanks for sharing those great pictures!!!


----------



## 9see (Apr 14, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > They do love their mudholes don't they.
> ...





i LOL @ bubbles from rear end. It prob was "something else"


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 14, 2011)

I think so as well, it was like his own personal jacuzzi, tort style, lol..


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 14, 2011)

Does anyone else notice the big smile he has coming out of the hole? A gigantic smile...he loves his mud hole! Bob has one too but it's still too cold for him to use it yet...I wish Bob lived in SoCal.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 14, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> Does anyone else notice the big smile he has coming out of the hole? A gigantic smile...he loves his mud hole! Bob has one too but it's still too cold for him to use it yet...I wish Bob lived in SoCal.



I still love Bob he is awesome, cant wait to see him enjoying his mud hole, hope it gets warm up there soon..


----------

